# Advice needed of going abroad for tx



## Maisie Joy (Sep 15, 2005)

Hi,
i have read everyones posting and am very interested in going abroad for IVF treatment, especially when I hear all the success stories!
Could someone answer a few questions for me.

Is the success which seems higher than UK down to implanting 3 embryos instead of two, or largely down to using doner eggs or sperm? or just better clinics/more relaxed ladies!?

Is there much of a wait for tx? We have been told that even paying for the tx here we will have to wait till Nov?

Is it possible to go for treatment and use own sperm and eggs, and if so how do you do all the drug taking stuff - would you do that in UK then travel over?

We are particulay interested in Ceram because of all the good reports about it.

Hope someone can answer my queries

Thanks


----------



## abbyw (Nov 30, 2005)

Hi there! 

I was in exactly the same situation as you only a few months ago. We could NHS self fund but it would take 4-6 months to start!!   I'd had enough of waiting and booked myself an appointment at CERAM as I'd heard their birth rates were alot better than that of the UK and everone seemed to recommend it. This was mid January and I've just finished my 1st ICSI cycle. I've used my own eggs and DH's own sperm. Test on Friday!  

The whole cycle was so easy. Much easier than I ever thought it could be!   They only do the short protocol at Ceram which is definately better. It's shorter and there's no 'down regging' which you might have heard of. This put me off IVF as I didn't fancy the side effects. I got my drugs whilst I was out there for my initial appointment and started injecting on CD2. The injections are so easy,I actually amazed myself as I never thought I'd ever be able to do them! We then flew back out there on about CD5 and then we stayed for 10 days. It was a lovely break and we were at the clinic basically every day. They scan you every day to check the follies are growing well. I have PCOS and was at high risk of over stimulating so the daily scans put my mind at rest.  

Hope this helps?

Abby.


----------



## safarigirl (Feb 23, 2005)

Hi Maisie, i will answer what I can and hopefully the others will jump in as well

I think the success rates are higher because donor eggs are being used, and my udnerstanding is that the younger the eggs the more successful ivf.  I think the clinics also have very good embroyologists, and this is their focus so perhaps that is also why they have higher rates.  Perhaps others can add in here?  That is just my understanding.

I am not sure if it has to do with implanting 3 embroyos' - i think most people still have two done in spain - unless perhaps a FET cycle or other reasons.  But that is something you could probably discuss with your clinic.  i have read on these pages that clinics i think the one in Kiev you can have 5 embroyos put back, its your choice, there has been a thread related to this, which if memory serves me correct badger started, and i know longbaygirl who has recently had twins went to this clinic.

The wait at IM and IVI seems very short - maybe 1 month - 6 weeks.  If you read through abroadies general page you will see how quick it has been for some!  Ceram is probably about 2 months, although its best to email the clinics with your queries, what blood type you are, what eye colour you want etc and then will let you know - but no-one seems to have waited very long on these boards.  More it seems of chosing when you want to go, and when ready to go.

There are some women on the abroadies thread right now who have used their own eggs/sperm - JAnny is one who has just got a BFP at ceram and there are a few others who are currently on a two week wait having done a cycle.  You could ask them, or they can add in what they did for drugs, probably got what they needed here - ceram (I'm mentioning them as they are my clinic, but others can help with IM etc) will send you a fax/letter to take to your doctor etc to get the drugs needed.  Or else you can go out to spain for an initial visit, consultation, and pick up all the drugs then.  This is what I did.

If you are interested in ceram, then email Ruth, the head nurse who will answer all your queries, questions and send you lots of informatin that you can read.  I have been there for an initial consultatin as well as a cycle, unfortunately a bfn for me, but i am going back for another shot in august.  I highly recommend them, and i'm sure the other women will tell you about the other clinics as well which get good recommendations.


----------



## safarigirl (Feb 23, 2005)

Hi Maisie

This is the link that badger started looking at number of embroyos to transfer which you might find interesting ...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,48169.0.html


----------



## Maisie Joy (Sep 15, 2005)

Hi there,
thanks for your advice -thats really helpful.  Abbie - good luck on Friday!

Just one more question... what are the costs involved? I have been quoted £3000 in the UK for treatment, so wondered if it was more or less than that?

Cheers,


----------



## safarigirl (Feb 23, 2005)

Off the top of my head my donor cycle was about 5000 euros - you pay 4000 when your donor's period starts, and 1000 on the day of transfer.  Please please check with ruth at ceram, but this is what i remember and should give you an idea of costs.  You still need to add to this the cost of drugs about £200 or so, and flights and accomodation.  If you have freezing of embroyos etc, or anything else that would be additional costs, but Ruth will give you a clear breakdown of this.
I think i worked it out around £3500, thats a figure that sticks in my head!

I am not sure what ivf without donor is.


----------



## abbyw (Nov 30, 2005)

Hi Maisie Joy,

We spent approx £3000 for IVF with ICSI including accommodation and flights at CERAM. (I do work for an airline though so my flights and hotel were extremely cheap) I think the drugs were about £500. I was on the lowest dose too for that.

HTH

Abby


----------



## Maisie Joy (Sep 15, 2005)

Hiya,
Just another question!

What is ICSI and what is the difference between that and IVF?

Sorry to appear so ignorant...

Hope someone can help.


----------



## crusoe (Jun 3, 2005)

Hi Masie Joy

ICSI is intra-cytoplasmic sperm injection.
This is where a single sperm is injected into the egg itself. It is often used where sperm motility is not good or as in our case fertlisation rate has not been very good. Treatment up to egg collection is the same as for ivf but instead of letting the eggs fertilise naturally they are given a lot of help.

It certainly helped us as on our first donor egg cycle we had 6 eggs but without ICSI only 1 fertilised. On our 2nd go we had 12 eggs from our donor and 11 fertilised with ICSI help.

Hope this helps
love crusoe


----------



## safarigirl (Feb 23, 2005)

Hi Maisie
Just to add if you look at the top of the screen you will see a  row of little keys, and the fourth one says search  -  ifyou double click on it it will allow you to call up old posts etc.  I have found this really useful at times (when i finally worked out that it was there) to read other older posts on topics that might have been discussed, but might be relevant to you.

Why not come and join us on the abroadies general chat thread ....


----------



## longbaygirl (Aug 19, 2004)

Have a look at this too,

http://www.infertileworld.co.uk/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=102&Itemid=1


----------



## boakie (Feb 23, 2005)

Hi I am going to CERAM in March for our initial consultation and then for the treatment in September I was born without ovaries so will have to have egg donation, think we have worked it out to cost around £3,500 | just hope it is successfull for us.

Becky


----------

